# Going deeper into prepping firearms



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I just renewed my carry permit, and it got me thinking about my firearms-related preps in general. 

The problem is I keep ALL of my firearms in my home. They’re safe from burglary and unauthorized use, but what about a house fire. If my home burned down, say at night, I may not escape with any firearms at all. Then I would be homeless, possibly living with relatives or in a motel, in less than ideal conditions. Just the type of unsettled environment where I would want a firearm.

I don’t like keeping a gun in the car, I park in a detached garage. My relatives are not gun-friendly so I can’t stash one with them. Of course I could buy one, but what do you guys do?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A fire safe may prevent a total loss if the FD gets there in time. I also keep a gun and spare mags by my bed, so does the wife. If I wake to the fire alarms it will be coming with me along with the photo albums, so I'm guaranteed at least one sidearm.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

build a concrete firearms vault onto your house, then you don't have to worry about fire. You can put a Safe in your detached garage as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent suggestions from Ark and dsdmmat. Multiple safes in the house/detached garage is good insurance that all will not be lost. Diversity Son, Diversity!

But the real point is your anxiety over not being prepared due to a big "What if"...a house fire. Yes they happen just like Earthquakes and Tsunami's. You probably have a few fire extinguishers, if not get a couple. Be dilligent about fire prevention and if you are prone to getting tanked up like me on a sports filled weekend, have a sober wife around to make sure you don't burn the place to the ground! :encouragement:

Seriously, I think my son's (firefighter/paramedic) firestation has only been on 2 or 3 house fires in the last year. They are located in a moderately populated suburban area. 

I was talking to the fire chief not too long ago and asked him about what makes up most of their calls. He said their most common call is from a minority/illegal who uses the 911 services to treat minor health ailments that people like me and you go to daytime docs to handle or simply treat ourselves. In other words, abuse of the system.

Their second most common call is from old fat people having heart/lung issues. Car accidents are a close third.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You could also experiment with a cache. Cosmoline and grease. Seal in plastic and then seal with ammo and other items in a PVC pipe and burial. Excavate at intervals to check. Experience for just in case plus they will not burn in the earth.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Bury a spare (or 2 if you were a Texan) below the frost line. You already know how to prepare a suitable water tight vault.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Longer term, look into getitng insurance for your firearms so that they would be replaced $ wise.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Give them to me i will hold them for you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Longer term, look into getitng insurance for your firearms so that they would be replaced $ wise.


Mine are insured up to a valuation. I was not required to provide a listing of "inventory".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Mine are insured up to a valuation. I was not required to provide a listing of "inventory".


And you should not have to provide a listing of the actual firearms.


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

I worked in restoration and did about 20 - 30 a year but we covered 5 counties including the west side of Cleveland and greater areas. we did not have the certs to clean firearms but it is possible to. As long as the fire wasn't hot enough to melt metal and your guns be in the certain area that the heat is that great. if its fake wood stock and it survived. I wouldn't keep the stock the rest of the parts should be fine unless you have plastic pieces. Plastics Polymer and fiberglass Probably wont survive or will forever smell like smoke and melt together. may only be cosmetic damage a full strip and clean of the guns would get the carbon off f metal and real wood. Optics such as scopes and light may be able to be clean by a electronics restoration company but most likely with scopes if the seal is broken it done for. Never let your insurance company or fire department tell you what is savable. Unless they are talking structure.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

multiple safes is a good idea as Ark suggested and I have them with my weapons spread between them. Ammo as well. I keep hand guns and a shotgun by the bed so in a fire I get out with at least one hand gun if not all because my wife will have hers. I have been thinking of stashing one with my Dad to. He does not have one but has no issues with them.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've always thought that farming a few out to trusted relatives who have safes was a fair option. Not perfect by any stretch of the imagination. Yet it gets a few of the eggs out of the basket and lessens the likelihood of a total loss.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I've always thought that farming a few out to trusted relatives who have safes was a fair option. Not perfect by any stretch of the imagination. Yet it gets a few of the eggs out of the basket and lessens the likelihood of a total loss.


This is not a good idea IMO. I've personally had this plan backfire on me. Your milage may vary...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I carry an AR in the trunk of my car, extra ammo and mags. In a locked case, "BOLTED" to the floor. Glock 20 is tied up under the seat. I'm not getting caught without away from home. Plus if I get home and something is going on. How will I get into the house and access the safes???


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am surprised you don't have one or two hidden in your garage.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I am surprised you don't have one or two hidden in your garage.


I am laughing while wondering if some of the sarcasm here on the forum is finally wearing of on Dear Auntie. Nice one liner Auntie.......... and shame on you Slippy for your influence.


----------

